
North American Eagle, Land speed record project - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/10/the-pride-of-a-nation-the-north-american-eagle-land-speed-record-project/
======
ChuckMcM
These folks are trying for 1,000MPH (1600KPH). That is going seriously fast on
the ground.

